# If you were going to take a vacation in the next couple months . . .



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

where would you go?

I am seriously considering asking dh if we can go somewhere for a week, just he and I. I am thinking someplace warm, as we live in a cold area. Any ideas, including cost and things to do there?

I think I can hire a friend to watch our kids for the week.

We've never done this before, but I am starting to think maybe we should seize the day!

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband and i were just talking the other evening about our vacations this year and though some place warm ( Caribbean or even Hawaii sounds great ) we miss Paris and/or Rome where we last visited friends there a few years ago 

I always tell folks if i ever hit the lottery they can bet their portion of my gift that my ass would be in Paris or Rome the very next week. I'd more than love to sit at the outdoor cafes , drinking latte after latter and either reading a book or maybe even be on TAM all day


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

A guy here... But you need to give more info on your tastes. And budget. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

PBear said:


> A guy here... But you need to give more info on your tastes. And budget.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gee, that specific?

Dh should be up in an hour, so I will talk to him then (he's in China), but I think my goal is just to relax somewhere warm. We are not big water people, so it's not like we have to be on a beach. I was kind of thinking Hawaii or Puerto Rico. 

I really just want to be able to connect with dh in a relaxed, warm setting with some interesting sights to see. Dh is gone so often (home fewer than 10 days a month) and it would just feel like a luxury to be together without the kids.

We have really only vacationed in Europe, and South Dakota. We used to get a free family trip to Europe every year because dh is French and was considered an expat to the U.S. for his company. I love Europe, but I really don't want to go there in the winter. And I think we are going next summer, so there really is no draw, beautiful and interesting though it always is.

I speak Spanish and thought it might be fun to go to Puerto Rico and see that rain forest there, and something called Old Town San Juan (?). It would also be less flying time from where we live in America than Hawaii.

Otoh, I have wanted to go to Hawaii with dh since I met him. But it is such a long trip, and I know this is crazy, but I am kind of scared to fly such a long time over water. It is 3 1/2 hours over water to France, and I always feel like I am holding my breath. Okay, I'll try to get over that.

Is 5-6k enough? It's two adults, one week. Or would it have to jump to 7-8? Does it have to be more? This is kind of an impulse, so I just want to get an idea of what it would be.

Otoh, this year we have been married 20 years, so it could be justified.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Go to the islands, mon


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You've never gotten away together for a week? Wow!

Somewhere tropical, for sure!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, my hope this winter was to book a week off work, and then the week before my holidays, walk into a travel agency and book the best deal to anywhere warm. There always seems to be last minute deals from places trying to fill hotel beds, and I've travelled so little I could roll the rice. It's not going to work this year, I think. But I still like the idea. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

PBear said:


> Well, my hope this winter was to book a week off work, and then the week before my holidays, walk into a travel agency and book the best deal to anywhere warm. There always seems to be last minute deals from places trying to fill hotel beds, and I've travelled so little I could roll the rice. It's not going to work this year, I think. But I still like the idea.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, so go to travel agency at the last minute and see what they have? Anon Pink mentioned something about getting last minute deals a few weeks ago. I'll ask her, too.

Thank you!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheap Caribbean dot com

Great deals


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> You've never gotten away together for a week? Wow!
> 
> Somewhere tropical, for sure!


Did you read my post where I said dh has always put work first, the kids second, me third, and himself last? That is kind of why. He always said it would be different when the kids got older, and they're older now . . . so I am going to ask.

And FW, do you have any suggestions for a tropical spot? Sometimes it's interesting to hear personal recommendations.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Cheap Caribbean dot com
> 
> Great deals


Thank you! Do you recommend any particular place in the Caribbean?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We always go to Hawaii, but that is because it is the most cost efficient for us...we get to stay longer for less money.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Jellybeans, that is a great site! We can definitely do this for under 5k! Thank you so much!


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

CaribbeanMan should contribute to this thread! 

Have you visited Costa Rica? Beautiful scenery, mountains, beaches, zip lines, coffee plantations, and relatively inexpensive.

TripAdvisor has good recommendations for hotels.

San Jose, the capital, is a good base for seeing the country.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

skype said:


> CaribbeanMan should contribute to this thread!
> 
> Have you visited Costa Rica? Beautiful scenery, mountains, beaches, zip lines, coffee plantations, and relatively inexpensive.
> 
> ...


No, never been there. I will look at TripAdvisor. Thanks!


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

We just got back from a 3 night cruise to the Bahamas. Was very relaxing, we didn't take part in any activities. We just ate when we felt like it and enjoyed our balcony suite even though this weekend was during a cold snap. Nassau was a nice small city to visit and that day went fast. 

We were without Internet and telephone (our choice) and just chilled. We are not people persons, we just enjoy each other's company whether we are doing something, talking or just sitting quietly. 

You might want to consider a cruise.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been to an all-inclusive on the French side of St. Martin. There was no reason to leave the resort (Blue Bay All-inclusive, which is still in operation since I went there in 2000.) While there we went into Marigot for sightseeing, and to a Butterfly sanctuary, a day trip snorkeling, and also a day trip to Saba to see the rain forest there. But, there's really no need to leave the resort. It's on a beach, clothing optional. I had a 10 year old and a newborn (4 months) with me and it was very relaxing, no complaints at all. The food was good, exceptional for buffet and with a fancy dinner with table service included (and food was very good.) The pool was clean, the drinks were not expensive, and there is always a lot of fun in the evening planned. The rooms were exceptionally clean and modern. Housekeeping and staff very friendly, just the right amount of attention, and privacy. 

Many guests were Canadian (Ottawa, Toronto, Montreal) or from Italy. Nobody talking about work or posing...or reliving their adolescence, lol. 

Super, super relaxing. I normally detest resorts. This one is an exception.

It would be in your budget. I think you would enjoy French St. Martin. Doesn't have a lot of the problems that some of the other islands have. And if you want to live it up, you can always get a ride over to the Dutch side and have a casino night, dress and heels and all that...

Name is now Village Mont Vernon. I'd go back if I had someone worth going with...and wanted to have some romance connection...


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I recently spent many months working in Puerto Rico. The rain Forest was not much to see and I was not all that thrilled with old San Juan either. There is plenty of other stuff to do ther that was excellent like snorkeling trips.

If you really want to relax try an all inclusive resort. We wnet to one in Jamaica called Couples Sans Souci. It was not the best beach but the resort, service and food were excellent. It is adult couples only, you will not have to put up with other peoples kids or the college crowd. Your budget numbers are just about right. If you want to really do something special for your selves try out their nude beach, what a fantastic feeling and the people on it were by far the friendliest in the resort.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

jld said:


> Jellybeans, that is a great site! We can definitely do this for under 5k! Thank you so much!


No worries! I recommend Jamaica, the Dominican Republic, Costa Rica, Puerto Rico or the Riviera Maya (Mexico). And I agree with AlwaysLearning, an all-inclusive is a good deal!

:smthumbup:

(p.s. I can fit in your suitcase. Just saying).

Hee.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I've been to an all-inclusive on the French side of St. Martin. There was no reason to leave the resort (Blue Bay All-inclusive, which is still in operation since I went there in 2000.) While there we went into Marigot for sightseeing, and to a Butterfly sanctuary, a day trip snorkeling, and also a day trip to Saba to see the rain forest there. But, there's really no need to leave the resort. It's on a beach, clothing optional. I had a 10 year old and a newborn (4 months) with me and it was very relaxing, no complaints at all. The food was good, exceptional for buffet and with a fancy dinner with table service included (and food was very good.) The pool was clean, the drinks were not expensive, and there is always a lot of fun in the evening planned. The rooms were exceptionally clean and modern. Housekeeping and staff very friendly, just the right amount of attention, and privacy.
> 
> Many guests were Canadian (Ottawa, Toronto, Montreal) or from Italy. Nobody talking about work or posing...or reliving their adolescence, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. You know, a lot of French people vacation in Guadeloupe or Martinique, and dh and I had talked about doing that once, but you don't really hear about those places in America much. I'm sure I could find a flight from Miami, though.

Really, thanks so much for this tip, and for the specific resort. We don't really know anything about the Caribbean. 

Clothing optional, huh? On the beaches in France a lot of women are topless. It is no big deal. But I have breastfed five children and I am not really clothing optional material . . .


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Always Learning said:


> I recently spent many months working in Puerto Rico. The rain Forest was not much to see and I was not all that thrilled with old San Juan either. There is plenty of other stuff to do ther that was excellent like snorkeling trips.
> 
> If you really want to relax try an all inclusive resort. We wnet to one in Jamaica called Couples Sans Souci. It was not the best beach but the resort, service and food were excellent. It is adult couples only, you will not have to put up with other peoples kids or the college crowd. Your budget numbers are just about right. If you want to really do something special for your selves try out their nude beach, what a fantastic feeling and the people on it were by far the friendliest in the resort.


Wow, Jamaica is really cheap!

Dh did mention there might be a lot of college kids wherever we would go, so this is something to keep in mind.

So you really did not like Puerto Rico, huh?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

5 days on island of Oahu, and then 5 days on Maui.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> No worries! I recommend Jamaica, the Dominican Republic, Costa Rica, Puerto Rico or the Riviera Maya (Mexico). And I agree with AlwaysLearning, an all-inclusive is a good deal!
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


 I think our kids are going to say that, too!

I remember a friend telling me that all-inclusive is the way to go. She seemed to feel it was cheaper and still really nice. Will keep that in mind . . . and thanks again!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> 5 days on island of Oahu, and then 5 days on Maui.


This really would be ideal. And sometime we need to do it. But it is such a long flight, and it would be in between so many business trips . . . I don't know how relaxed dh would be without a lot of notice.

But thanks a lot for the idea.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Somewhere warm and beachy.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

jld said:


> Wow, Jamaica is really cheap!
> 
> Dh did mention there might be a lot of college kids wherever we would go, so this is something to keep in mind.
> 
> So you really did not like Puerto Rico, huh?


I did like Puerto Rico, It was the Rainforest and old San Juan that did not impress me. Puerto Rico is just not as tourist oriented as the other islands. Due to its association with the US there is a large amount of industry there, (thats why I was there). There is a lot of other nature type things that were better than the Rain Forest. 

But as far as a relaxing vacation goes the place I mentioned above was perfect. There were no college kids there, just lots of adult couples looking for the same relaxation and fun. I love the all inclusive aspect as well. Just leave your wallet in the room safe and you don't have to worry about a large bill to pay when you check out. Being able to eat or drink when you feel like it with out worrying about blowing the budget adds to the relaxing atmosphere.

As far as your comment about not having the body for topless. There is no such thing! Your husband will be thrilled. My wife was afraid of the same thing at the all nude beach we went to in Jamaica, after five minutes the fear was gone. There were all shapes and sizes of bodies there. There is more eye contact during conversations than at the regular beach. The people there were the most open friendly people I have ever met. We spent time at the regular beach as well and did not meet as many people that we stayed friendly with for the week. All I can say is, go you will love it!


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

If you go to Waikiki, have a look at a hotel called Outrigger Luana. This is just to get an idea. Compare it to Waikiki places. I stayed there a couple years ago and it's nice. The Luana is across the street from the Waikiki money pit line. lol You'll be walking anyhow. It's about a 3 block walk to the beach. The Hard Rock is a block south of you. Go see the concierge. get a package trip to the Polynesian Cultural Center. It's a day long trip. Pretty cool. Has a Luau. Great time! Another package is the Friday night dinner cruise. Food on a boat with Mai Tais and fireworks. Also, the big island. A day trip to go see a volcano, rainbow falls, Hilo and the Mauna Loa plant.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

San Diego


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

jld said:


> Thanks a lot.  You know, a lot of French people vacation in Guadeloupe or Martinique, and dh and I had talked about doing that once, but you don't really hear about those places in America much. I'm sure I could find a flight from Miami, though.
> 
> Really, thanks so much for this tip, and for the specific resort. We don't really know anything about the Caribbean.
> 
> Clothing optional, huh? On the beaches in France a lot of women are topless. It is no big deal. But I have breastfed five children and I am not really clothing optional material . . .


You're welcome. I would go to this resort again. It was very relaxing, there wasn't any extreme partying and for a bit of a price hike compared to other places, it does weed out the riff raff you sometimes get at resorts. It's also out of the way, that is you can't just walk to shopping unlike Honolulu or parts of Miami, etc. OTOH this means that the guests do not tend to come and go randomly...they tend to stay and relax, or they go on day trips (usually organized/arranged for on an individual basis.) If you are used to France then maybe you want something different, but if you like the benefits of European type of vacation, combined with Caribbean...

However, I am going to Iceland. Now, you might think ohhhh too cold, but there are nice warm thermal pools, and it's pretty, and I could see it being very romantic, especially in the winter, going out to see the Northern Lights, etc. It is also very low crime.

I think if you could afford it and don't need ocean swimming, you should go to Saba...there are some very nice retreats there. But you will have nothing there to keep you entertained but....each other.... (unless you want to try Scuba diving or go over to St. Martin for a night or two.)


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Always Learning said:


> As far as your comment about not having the body for topless. There is no such thing! Your husband will be thrilled. My wife was afraid of the same thing at the all nude beach we went to in Jamaica, after five minutes the fear was gone. There were all shapes and sizes of bodies there. There is more eye contact during conversations than at the regular beach. The people there were the most open friendly people I have ever met. We spent time at the regular beach as well and did not meet as many people that we stayed friendly with for the week. All I can say is, go you will love it!


Thanks, AL. I don't think dh would ever go for that, though, lol. And he is European!

A friend went to a resort in Croatia once, not realizing the beach was nude. She said at first she was shocked, but then she saw that there were people of all ages, sizes, etc., and very quickly she just settled into the whole thing. So it can be done! 

This is kind of a sidetrack, but it kind of fits . . . I have had many children, big babies who really separated my abdominal muscles and caused varicosities in my pelvic region, not to mention stretch marks all over. Sometimes it is hard not to see my body as a ruin.

But dh does not see it this way at all. And I could not understand this until I started reading here. 

So many men have posted that they love their wives' bodies, and that the standards they use to judge are their own, and not the standards of the media. I have just been blown away by that. I thought dh was just being nice when he said he loved my body. But when I hear so many other men say the same thing about their wives, I am starting to think it is true. And it is too bad that we women sometimes have a hard time believing this.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We'd love to see the Grand Canyon, 2nd son has always wanted to go... might want to take the whole family next year but so worried how much this will cost to fly... then was talking to a friend yesterday..here they went a few months back..and said she didn't even get to see it..because it was foggy.. that's awful ! Imagine spending thousands to go there , then that happened... 

If you are looking for a Romantic setting ...loved this ROOM...."Champagne Towers" ..you will have your own heart shaped pool behind closed doors, a champainge glass hot tub... http://www.covepoconoresorts.com/rooms

Also had a round bed, mirrors on the ceiling with lit up constellations .... 

They also had ice skating, horse back riding, speed boats, paddle boats, bike riding, hiking trails, the food was amazing, also had night club entertainment, sports activities & a friendly onsite Photographer . 











TripAdvisor is your friend for vacation reviews.... I usually Google what I am looking for, find some websites, then go there to read the reviews - before booking... 

*So what would you like to do..your dream get away...a place you have fantasized about seeing - enjoying....how do you envision it? Make it happen, you won't regret it *


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, SA. To be honest, I really just want to be with him. Just that, without the kids, would be enough. But it is winter, and so I thought some sunshine and warm weather would be nice . . .

Your trip to the Grand Canyon sounds great. Maybe there are certain times of year that there is less chance of fog. I would be disappointed to spend all that money and travel time and then not be able to see anything, either!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Iceland sounds really cool, HNU. I like how you think! 

And Saba looks beautiful. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Malpheous said:


> If you go to Waikiki, have a look at a hotel called Outrigger Luana. This is just to get an idea. Compare it to Waikiki places. I stayed there a couple years ago and it's nice. The Luana is across the street from the Waikiki money pit line. lol You'll be walking anyhow. It's about a 3 block walk to the beach. The Hard Rock is a block south of you. Go see the concierge. get a package trip to the Polynesian Cultural Center. It's a day long trip. Pretty cool. Has a Luau. Great time! Another package is the Friday night dinner cruise. Food on a boat with Mai Tais and fireworks. Also, the big island. A day trip to go see a volcano, rainbow falls, Hilo and the Mauna Loa plant.


This sounds great, too, Malpheous. I really appreciate the specific suggestions.

We are going to Hawaii sometime, but I don't think it will be this year. Then again, you never know . . . 

When we do, I will definitely refer back to your suggestions!. Thank you!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, lhh. CA really is beautiful. Another good warm place to keep in mind!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

jld said:


> Iceland sounds really cool, HNU. I like how you think!
> 
> And Saba looks beautiful. Thanks for the tip!


On Saba, it is Queen's Gardens Resort that I liked. Only had lunch and mid-day stay there but very nice, relaxing, secluded, spacious, the views are real not tampered with for internet viewing. ;-) Food was excellent...French mostly.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Costa Rica , Cozumel ,Yucatan , Belize , Martinique ,Guadalopue , St Lucia , Grenada , Tobago ,Turks & Caicos , Bahamas , Anguilla ,been to them and all of them are really beautiful , warm and sunny. Wonderful beaches , villas , hotels etc.

But if you want one of the most romantic get away in the Caribbean, for just your husband and you , if you want somewhere where both of you would be private, an island all to yourselves,
May I suggest Canouan.



Canouan is a very small resort island located just a few miles off St Vincent & the Grenadines. The population is very small just a couple hundreds , and its famous for it's very secluded beautiful beaches, and it's sunsets.
The resort in the pic I posted is called Raffles , owned by Donald Trump [ I worked on the interiors ] the villas in the water are also amazing.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, CM, that looks very nice . . . and very expensive. And very cool that you "did the interiors." 

Thanks for the tips; I am sure you are the expert on the Caribbean!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahh, that pic, CM! 

I want to go to Grenada!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Ahh, that pic, CM!
> 
> I want to go to Grenada!


Lol. You know, I have a friend from another forum who owns a small hotel in Grenada, and I was wondering if we should go there . . . but I know she is having some difficulties in her personal life, so I kind of put that idea aside.

What makes Grenada in particular appeal to you, Jellybeans?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jld said:


> Lol. You know, I have a friend from another forum who owns a small hotel in Grenada, and I was wondering if we should go there . . . but I know she is having some difficulties in her personal life, so I kind of put that idea aside.


Grenada is a very beautiful island.
Grand Anse Beach is very scenic , a popular tourist destination, and the _Sandals and Coyaba_ resorts , two of the best resorts on the island are located right on the beach.

There is also a nice rainforest and a waterfall.
Really nice forts , historical buildings and great local and international cuisine.
I think I have pics of my wife by the waterfalls and on Grand Anse Beach.

But for sure ,I have some pics posted in the Social Section of my wife vacationing with her girlfriends in Grenada.

Accommodation there is very affordable and they present a good tourism package.

I am currently setting up a business in St. Georges , Grenada.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> (p.s. I can fit in your suitcase. Just saying).
> 
> Hee.



Why am I not surprised?

_es usted Puertorriqueña?_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> _es usted Puertorriqueña?_


No, but you're close.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> No, but you're close.


_Mamacita Linda! eres Dominicana !_

Lucky You!
Very beautiful place and very beautiful women too ,from what I've heard..:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol. Where are you from, CM?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol. Where are you from, CM?


Right here;

Nicki Minaj - Pound The Alarm.

Major Lazer ft Bunji Garlin - Differentology (Remix).

" _La Trinity_ ", the Jewel of the Caribbean.
.
.
.

Make sure it's on your bucket list!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't get the reference to Nicki Minaj? 

Martinique?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't get the reference to Nicki Minaj?
> 
> Martinique?


Nikki Minaj is from Trinidad & Tobago, the vid was shot in her hometown where she was born . He real name is Onika Maraj , she's biracial. Onika is an African name Maraj is a Hindu name derived from the word " Maharaj "meaning " great king."

The Major Lazer vid was also shot down here during our Carnival.The guy who sang the song in the Major Lazer vid is also from Trinidad & Tobago

I'm from Trinidad & Tobago.

BTW, I'm planning on visiting your home country and Panama later this year on business a business trip.


----------

